# Guess what this is for



## drjpawlus

I have never made a pen, but learned everything I know about my craft from you guys.  This is what I make, thought it might be interesting to see who can figure out what it is used for.  It is a patented system I developed.  JohnnyCNC helped me figure out the best way to make them and I am forever in his debt.  He helped me with some of my earlier prototypes as well.  I recently launched this product and will be selling it around the world.  Actually had a booth at AAW's annual meeting.  Lets see if anyone here can figure out what it is used for.  I will provide more pics over time until someone gets it.  I will send the winner a pretty cool piece of wood or two.  Answer needs to be specific.  Greenmountain Guy and Johnny not eligible. Sorry guys.


----------



## jskeen

would it perhaps be for applying some sort of glue, adhesive or other viscous liquid in a controlled manner?   Perhaps into a drilled hole?   Hmmm, intewesting, vewwy intewesting.  Do we get more than one guess?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ear wax cleaner!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## drjpawlus

*Not quite*



jskeen said:


> would it perhaps be for applying some sort of glue, adhesive or other viscous liquid in a controlled manner?   Perhaps into a drilled hole?   Hmmm, intewesting, vewwy intewesting.  Do we get more than one guess?


As many as you want, and you will need another.


----------



## drjpawlus

imagine it could be used for that, might hurt a bit though.


----------



## mredburn

Rectal Reamer?


----------



## drjpawlus

That was not where I would put it.


----------



## Mr Vic

I'll hazard a guess and call it a dart or more specifically the tail of a dart without the flights attached.


----------



## jttheclockman

Can you tell us if it is used in the pen turning field or what field it can be used???


----------



## ROOKIETURNER

to clean out tubes?


----------



## sdemars

*Perhaps . . .*

Perhaps a sort of indexing guide for a tool when turning a bowl or platter . . . .

Put evenly space lines . . . 

Hey it's an uneducated guess . . . 

Steve


----------



## drjpawlus

Nope, though I will be competing in a dart tournament this weekend.


----------



## ericw95

Refractory die with pin and sleeve for teeth restoration


----------



## drjpawlus

*fields*



jttheclockman said:


> Can you tell us if it is used in the pen turning field or what field it can be used???


I made some so that penturners could make them, but have not yet gone in that direction. No ink used for these guys.  There are actually several versions, each can be customized to the users needs.  This one is specific for a particular professional field.  They can also be used for a multitude of other things.


----------



## drjpawlus

ericw95 said:


> Refractory die with pin and sleeve for teeth restoration


Nope, nice google search.  That is another one of my patents that is unrelated.


----------



## drjpawlus

sdemars said:


> Perhaps a sort of indexing guide for a tool when turning a bowl or platter . . . .
> 
> Put evenly space lines . . .
> 
> Hey it's an uneducated guess . . .
> 
> Steve



Nope, never turned a platter.  Not used in the woodworking profession.


----------



## turbowagon

Is it a dipstick of some kind?  For measuring the fluid level in a tank?


----------



## drjpawlus

ROOKIETURNER said:


> to clean out tubes?


Not for cleaning.


----------



## drjpawlus

turbowagon said:


> Is it a dipstick of some kind?  For measuring the fluid level in a tank?



Nope, nice guess though.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr

A type of hair comb


----------



## Mr Vic

A brush of some sort.
To be specific: a MAGNETICALLY SUSPENDED BRUSH ASSEMBLY


----------



## David Keller

hand-crafted custom-made ceramist brush and/or magnetic holder


----------



## ROOKIETURNER

drjpawlus said:


> Not for cleaning.


 
Then it is something to do with pen tubes?


----------



## desertrat

Pasta comb or mabe a vector adjuster for a high speed rudder for a duck's butt????


----------



## ericw95

A platter/bowl beading tool


----------



## drjpawlus

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> A type of hair comb


Nope, though hair is somehow involved, not just combing it.


----------



## Grim Spirit

Eyelash Brush for applying mascara


----------



## RAdams

a hair stacker? for tying flies?


----------



## ROOKIETURNER

Made to assist in attaching horse hair to tubes?


----------



## drjpawlus

*Getting warmer*



Mr Vic said:


> A brush of some sort.
> To be specific: a MAGNETICALLY SUSPENDED BRUSH ASSEMBLY


Sounds like people like to google around here or are good at patent searches.  You are correct, but have not specifically told me what the end is utilized for.  Why the tesla coil on the end of a brush?  That is what I am looking for.  What would you do with it? Amazing how you figured out it was magnetic though!


----------



## RAdams

it is a pair of tweezers... retractable of course! magnetically charge the hair to get it to stand up, and pluck it!


----------



## drjpawlus

David Keller said:


> hand-crafted custom-made ceramist brush and/or magnetic holder



Getting warmer, but what is that end used for?  That is the specific that wins the wood.


----------



## drjpawlus

RAdams said:


> it is a pair of tweezers... retractable of course!


That would be a better invention.


----------



## drjpawlus

ROOKIETURNER said:


> Then it is something to do with pen tubes?



nope


----------



## drjpawlus

desertrat said:


> Pasta comb or mabe a vector adjuster for a high speed rudder for a duck's butt????



I am trying to figure this one out.


----------



## drjpawlus

ericw95 said:


> A platter/bowl beading tool



Nope, nothing to do with wood working, other than made of wood.


----------



## drjpawlus

Grim Spirit said:


> Eyelash Brush for applying mascara


Nope, but I am actually designing one of these.  Completely different field however.


----------



## RAdams

is it for cleaning paint brushes?


----------



## drjpawlus

ROOKIETURNER said:


> Made to assist in attaching horse hair to tubes?


Nope, but i am also into making violins and cellos, so that is interesting you should say that, Just did that a couple of weeks ago for a bow, but not with this tool.


----------



## drjpawlus

RAdams said:


> is it for cleaning paint brushes?



Nope


----------



## RAdams

it is a hairless brush, used to apply certain materials to ceramics before firing?


----------



## drjpawlus

RAdams said:


> it is a hairless brush, used to apply certain materials to ceramics before firing?


Nope, not used for application.


----------



## RAdams

used to remove hairs from glazed ceramics? If not i give up boss...


----------



## ericw95

Since you have an interest in developing brush handles, my final guess before bed is a brush handle.  Since you say it is a system, then I will be more specific and go with an interchangable brush handle that has replacable heads.


----------



## Grim Spirit

It's a replacment magnetic wand for a very upscale 'Hairy Gary' Game.


----------



## titan2

Used for applying the fibre on the bow of a wooden insturment?


Barney


----------



## RAdams

I TOTALLY KNOW WHAT IT IS!


It is a Johnson Rod, with a removable Kanuder valve!!!


----------



## ROOKIETURNER

Got it. Magnetized wood holder, currently holding a nice piece of cocobolo?


----------



## drjpawlus

ROOKIETURNER said:


> Got it. Magnetized wood holder, currently holding a nice piece of cocobolo?



You got the cocobolo part right.


----------



## drjpawlus

titan2 said:


> Used for applying the fibre on the bow of a wooden insturment?
> 
> 
> Barney



Nope, no horse hair used here.  Only Kolinsky sable.


----------



## drjpawlus

Grim Spirit said:


> It's a replacment magnetic wand for a very upscale 'Hairy Gary' Game.



before i say no, I will have to try it!


----------



## drjpawlus

RAdams said:


> used to remove hairs from glazed ceramics? If not i give up boss...



Nope,
close but no cigar.


----------



## drjpawlus

ericw95 said:


> Since you have an interest in developing brush handles, my final guess before bed is a brush handle.  Since you say it is a system, then I will be more specific and go with an interchangable brush handle that has replacable heads.



You are absolutely correct, however, to win, one must tell me what the tesla coil looking piece is used for.  it is not for looks, has a very specific purpose.


----------



## RAdams

ok, one last guess...

it is used to magnetically charge ceramics so hairs wont stick during glazing.


----------



## ericw95

The tesla coil part is an interchangable mascarra/makeup applicator.


----------



## drjpawlus

RAdams said:


> ok, one last guess...
> 
> it is used to magnetically charge ceramics so hairs wont stick during glazing.



You are getting quite creative, but dust is more of an issue than hair.  Just learned this weekend it is the dust that creates the dark spots found in dental ceramics.  It is not for that either though.


----------



## drjpawlus

ericw95 said:


> The tesla coil part is an interchangable mascarra/makeup applicator.


Nope, I am creating a line for the cosmetic industry, but this is not one of those.


----------



## ericw95

So the tesla coil part is not for holding on brush heads that have flanges that "lock" onto each valley that you can tug off to add the next brush head.

Or is there an electic cord at the other end that you are not showing us that would be used to heat the coil as a modern curling iron.

After 1 am and time to turn in and get a couple of hours sleep.  Thanks for the brain teaser.  I am sure that if this message does not answer the usage portion, then another member will guess the correct answer before I can submit another answer.  

Happy Friday, Dr. John.


----------



## jskeen

well, tesla coils generate very high voltage, high frequency but low current electrical arcs.  Used at one point as therapy for various and sundry ailments which were poorly understood, and even more poorly treated.  Modern uses include diathermy units which generate deep tissue heating and stimulate blood flow, although this use is decreasing in favor of ultrasonic stimulation of deep tissues.  Specifically combined with magnetisim, and used on hair..... I'm not sure yet.  Individual strands of hair will repel other strands when charged with the same polarity of static electricity, but that is not really a usefull thing.  UNLESS.... you are intentionally removing the positive charge from hair to convince it to lie down and be polite...  That it?


----------



## BRobbins629

Lice remover/zapper


----------



## barkisini

It looks so good, with fine detail;
It really is exquisite.
But I've no clue, I must Confess;
Just what the devil is it?


----------



## AceMrFixIt

The size is not clear but, I am going to say a handle for some one with arthritis.


----------



## witz1976

All I can think of is it used for some type applying some type of finish.  Maybe for a home electroplating gadget?


----------



## Grim Spirit

Aha!  It's an Eludium Pew Explosive Space Modulator. Marvin uses those to blow up the Earth (it obstructs his view if Venus).

Seriously, the design is so that you can change the overall length of the tool/device when you place whatever interchangable head you are able to put on there.


----------



## wdcav1952

For the sake of your apparent investment and planned worldwide sales, one must hope that prospective customers will have a clue as to the use of this device.


----------



## markgum

a fancy doo-hicky with a nice cocobola handle..


----------



## snyiper

A art painters brush handel that the sable/hairs can be adjusted. That is what Kolinsky sable is used for the finest brushes available. Tip may be used to mix the medium in which you are painting.


----------



## drjpawlus

wdcav1952 said:


> For the sake of your apparent investment and planned worldwide sales, one must hope that prospective customers will have a clue as to the use of this device.


Product debuted at a major convention a couple of weeks ago,(to the end users) and every single person new immediately what it was.  Picked up distributors in Europe, South America and North America, so that never became a problem.


----------



## drjpawlus

snyiper said:


> A art painters brush handel that the sable/hairs can be adjusted. That is what Kolinsky sable is used for the finest brushes available. Tip may be used to mix the medium in which you are painting.



Pretty good guess, I have a line for painters, but this one would never be used by a painter unless he was inspired by Tesla.  It is not for esthetics.


----------



## turbowagon

For coves/beads while using a pottery wheel?   hmm, that doesn't explain the straight tip.


----------



## bobindayton

It is a holding device for a tube during powder coating. The charge attracts the powder and then the item is baked

Bob


----------



## ESwindell

It is a stirring rod used in the  pharmaceutical industry.  the tesla coil prevents the chemicals from binding to it thus allowing the ability to mix several different chemical with out contamination.


----------



## jlg2x

A handle for a ceramist brush, used for dental crowns?


----------



## USAFVET98

Prison Shank?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

SPRING REMOVER for pens????


----------



## turbowagon

drjpawlus said:


> You are absolutely correct, however, to win, one must tell me what the tesla coil looking piece is used for.  it is not for looks, has a very specific purpose.



Ultrasound!


----------



## drjpawlus

*Getting hot*



jlg2x said:


> A handle for a ceramist brush, used for dental crowns?


Ok everyone, this guy is onto something.  The first person that can tell me why that is shaped the way it is, wins the prize.  Tesla coil has a function, What is it?


----------



## wolftat

After reading some of the possible answers here, I have a new understanding as to why everything seems to come with a warning label.


----------



## JeremyJ

Do you use it to turn a light bulb into a plasma globe


----------



## ESwindell

for killing microorganism on implants.

Material having relatively high electrical resistivity, such as food products and containers, is disposed within a magnetic coil and subjected to one or more pulses of an oscillating magnetic field having an intensity of between about 2 and about 100 Tesla and a frequency of between about 5 and about 500 kHz. A single pulse of the magnetic field generally decreases the microorganism population by at least about two orders of magnitude, and substantially complete sterility is more closely approached by subjecting the material to additional pulses.


----------



## BSea

It's a fancy electric toothbrush with interchangeable heads that fit over the Tesla coils.  The coils vibrate the toothbrush head.


----------



## ericw95

The tool is an interchangable brush handle for ceramist brush heads.  The tesla coils prevent the dental ceramic for crown from sticking to the bristles and promotes bonding to the interior metal shell of crowns.


----------



## drjpawlus

ESwindell said:


> for killing microorganism on implants.
> 
> Material having relatively high electrical resistivity, such as food products and containers, is disposed within a magnetic coil and subjected to one or more pulses of an oscillating magnetic field having an intensity of between about 2 and about 100 Tesla and a frequency of between about 5 and about 500 kHz. A single pulse of the magnetic field generally decreases the microorganism population by at least about two orders of magnitude, and substantially complete sterility is more closely approached by subjecting the material to additional pulses.


 
Very interesting idea, but it is a tesla coil in looks alone.  I will not be electrifying any implants with it, even though I placed a couple of them yesterday.


----------



## krc0604

ID Burnisher


----------



## ESwindell

Refractory die with pin and sleeve for teeth restoration
the tip is used remove the pin from the finished veneer?


----------



## Russianwolf

it's a polished nose cleaner aka the bugger-nator......:bananen_smilies008:


----------



## Glenn McCullough

If you showed it at the AAW, my guess might be a beading tool sharpener or a thread chasing tool sharpener? since I cant see the rest of the "handle" it is hard to tell.


----------



## greggas

Are you all blind?  Corn on the cobb holders !!


----------



## jlg2x

Does it have to do with the magnetic field. It is able to hold the replaceable brush on the handle, yet not magnatize the material you are trying to brush on.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

the title of the jpg is tail, so head in that direction. The dart idea was a good one. Maybe a type of knitting, crocheting, spacing tool?

How big is this thing, can you tell us that?


----------



## ESwindell

Ok how about this, using the intraoral magnetic field therapy, makes it possible to deactivate and/or neutralize in a simple manner the energetic harmful substance emissions of all dental materials in the mouth, such as e.g. silver or copper amalgam, silicate cements, cements for underfillings, composites, self-curing synthetic dental filling materials, root filing materials, metal alloys of all types for dental replacements, etc. which is also possible when cleaning the teeth and massaging the gums.


----------



## Brooks803

Is it used as a quick change handle? for swapping between instruments thats in a container to prevent dust from contaminating them? The tesla coil part I'm guessing is a locking mechanism to hold each brush head in place.


----------



## THarvey

I thought tesla coils were used to painlessly cut gum tissue.  I would think that would be important with implants and cosmetic dentistry.

If it is a tesla coil in "looks only" is it a magnet to hold the metal base in place while the ceramist brushes and build the ceramic material for the dental prosethetic?  Metalized porcelain then is able to bond to a magnetized alloy base.

The wooden handle is to custom fit the user's hand. (Plus, it gives a high end custom look to the tool.)


----------



## turbowagon

It is a handle for a ceramist brush.

the "Telsa coil" is to allow multiple contact points for it to rest on a the rim of a bowl of water.


----------



## titan2

How about this.........

Used for holding dental inplants/dentures.


Barney


----------



## skiprat

drjpawlus said:


> Greenmountain Guy and Johnny not eligible. Sorry guys.


 
I 'think' I know:biggrin: as I'm sure you mentioned it to me once:wink: so I won't say.


----------



## turbowagon

> It is a handle for a ceramist brush.
> 
> the "Telsa coil" is to allow multiple contact points for it to rest on a the rim of a bowl of water.



used like this:







hmm..... that doesn't look quite right.   Maybe not.


----------



## David Keller

The coiled shape is used to suspend the ceramist's brush for hydration purposes.  Allows the brush to be suspended in liquid without the tip being deformed by it resting against the bottom of the container.

A container with a v or u shaped opening would allow for the brush to be suspended upside down at a given level based on which of the scalloped areas were engaged in the groove.


----------



## drjpawlus

turbowagon said:


> used like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm..... that doesn't look quite right.   Maybe not.



Very clever, but the brush works better than that.  While one is working with the brush, it should remain submerged in the water to avoid air entrapment without touching the sides of the bowl.  When you are done, it needs to hang vertically with the brush down to avoid the water draining back into the ferrule.  Final hint, all of this has nothing to do with the function of the tesla tip.  I will award someone else some crazy cool wood as well if they can figure out how I accomplished the above two things with these brushes.  I will put up new photos by this evening, so your time is limited.  And yes Skiprat, I think you do know this.


----------



## drjpawlus

David Keller said:


> The coiled shape is used to suspend the ceramist's brush for hydration purposes.  Allows the brush to be suspended in liquid without the tip being deformed by it resting against the bottom of the container.



That is exactly what you want, but not the true function of that tip however.
You must know something about brushes>


----------



## ericw95

So you've design the brush handle to accomodate different ceramist brush heads that are easily changed out BUT you also developed a container that goes with it that has a half lid with a notch to hold the brush in an upright position.  The tesla allows you to vary the height that you put the bristles in the water based on the amount of water in the vessel and/or the different brush head that you are using.


----------



## Mr Vic

A tesla coil generates electricity, since this is the tail it is the end that will magnetically suspend the brush in its holder from above thus preventing the brush from touching anything and remaining sterile. Therfore the Tesla Coil creates an electromagnetic field.


----------



## turbowagon

OK, what if the brush is on the _other_ side of the handle, and the "telsa" ridges hold on a water-supply tube.  The handle is hollow, and supplies water to the brush to keep it lubricated.


----------



## David Keller

drjpawlus said:


> That is exactly what you want, but not the true function of that tip however.
> You must know something about brushes>



I know nothing at all about brushes, but I'm decent with google.  Hell, by the time I find out the answer, I may know enough to do some cosmetic dentistry.  Anybody know of an opening for a dental ceramist?  I've got a source on a cool, custom brush handle doo-dad that is guaranteed to make me a star in the field.:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc

Looking good, John.
I hope your sucess is above and beyond, you've earned it!

what do you mean I can't guess?:biggrin:


----------



## nytefaii

The tesla tip magnetically numbs the nerve when performing dental procedures.


----------



## nytefaii

The tip is magnetically charged so you can change out brush tips on the fly and still keep your hand-made wood handle.


----------



## titan2

OK......an electric tooth brush with changable heads.


Barney


----------



## glycerine

Hey, so what was the final answer?!?!?!?


----------



## LizardSpit

The tip is magnetic so it can hold the brush heads on.


----------



## terryf

Tesla is to prevent paint dripping back down onto the artists hands, brush handle etc


----------



## MatthewZS

Is it a brush that uses ionization to remove particles from a surface without actually touching it?


----------



## Frank Nemke sr

Its used for straiting hair to get it ready to put the hair in curlers


----------



## Jon-wx5nco

I know what it is.  Its "Dohickey" or sometimes referred to a "thingamajig" or a "whatchamacallit".  Its use is to keep us coming up with guesses for 12 pages or more


----------



## Timebandit

Not just 12 pages but 8 months!!!LOL


----------



## tomas

For dipping honey?


----------



## ldubia

Ok,
My guess is that it is a ceramic brush hydration tool.  The Tesla tail end holds the brush at a specified height from the bottom of the container to keep the brush from being deformed.  The Tesla portion clips into a slotted area.  This is why the there are many "beads" on the Tesla design.

How was that?


----------



## glycerine

Timebandit said:


> Not just 12 pages but 8 months!!!LOL


 
Yeah, I revived the thread because the OP just left us hanging!


----------



## ldb2000

glycerine said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just 12 pages but 8 months!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I revived the thread because the OP just left us hanging!
Click to expand...

 
No he didn't , try looking here http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59445


----------



## lazylathe

I got the answer right!
But never heard from the original poster again...
Was a competition for a ceramists brush but never received it...
Oh well.

I waited for everyone to have a go.
I have an unfair advantage of using one every day!

Andrew


----------



## jimm1

Honey


----------



## glycerine

ldb2000 said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just 12 pages but 8 months!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I revived the thread because the OP just left us hanging!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he didn't , try looking here http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59445
Click to expand...

 
Oh, well since he answered in a whole new thread, I still say he left us hanging!  Thanks for pointing me to the other thread, Butch!


----------



## penmaker1967

is it a wire brush


----------



## Larry in Harrow

*Obvious*

It's a Hanson Frammer.  Probably the fanciest one I've had the pleasure to see.  That must make it a Fancy Hanson Frammer.

_Figures if John is involved.:biggrin:_


----------



## nativewooder

A tool for controlling threads in weaving.


----------



## aggromere

Well, i've read through this entire 13 page thread.  I think your true calling could be as a carnival pitch man.  You filled the tent with eager buyers wanting to know about something they can't use, lol.  Cudo's to you though for inventing something and getting a patent.  I filed for a patent on something almost a year ago and it still isn't approved.  Hope you sell millions of them.


----------



## Smitty37

*Plaque*

plaque removal tool for the molars


----------



## Fred

In less than four minutes this is what I 'found'.

The facts I first used where the good doctor's name and the second was that he stated he had a patent on the device.

Putting these to use in a Google search I located this:
http://www.sumobrain.com/patents/wipo/Magnetically-suspended-brush-assembly/WO2010027416.html

Which is ALL of the following information:

Title:
[SIZE=+1]*MAGNETICALLY SUSPENDED BRUSH ASSEMBLY* [/SIZE]
Document Type and Number:
WIPO Patent Application WO/2010/027416 
Kind Code:
A2 

Abstract:
The magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention includes a brush having a shaft and formed with a tail, and a ferule which secures an instrument tip, such as a brush tip. The ferule and shaft include a magnetic material, such as a steel bar or balls within the ferrule that can be magnetically attracted. Magnetic material may be placed during the making of the brush and put in the back end of the ferrule prior to attaching the handle either by crimping the ferrule to the handle or using an adhesive to do this. The tail end of the handle also incorporates the small addition of a similar magnetic material, preferably a magnetic stainless steel, and extends from the end of shaft, or the magnetic material may be embedded in shaft, or attached to the end, or painted or coated on the outside of the shaft. An instrument holder is also provided which in one embodiment has a single magnetic element to support a single brush. The brush is suspended tip-down and away from any surface so that the tip remains contaminate-free. The brush may be removed by grasping the brush and pulling away from the holder thereby breaking the magnetic attraction and removing the brush from the holder. 

Inventors:
PAWLUS, John, G. (3211 Washington Street, Columbus, OH, 47203, US) 


Application Number:
US2009/004798 

Publication Date:
March 11, 2010 

Filing Date:
August 22, 2009 

Export Citation:
Click for automatic bibliography generation 






Assignee:
PAWLUS, John, G. (3211 Washington Street, Columbus, OH, 47203, US) 


International Classes:
_*A46B15/00*_; 

Attorney, Agent or Firm:
EASTMAN, Gary, L. (401 W. "A" Street, Suite 1785San Diego, CA, 92106, US) 


Download PDF:
View/Download PDF PDF Help 

Claims:
CLAIMS 
I claim:
1. A magnetically suspended brush assembly, comprising: an instrument having a shaft having a tail and a magnetic material; and a stand having a base and a vertical arm extending from said base which supports a hanger having a magnetic element, wherein said magnetic element attracts said magnetic material in said instrument to suspend said instrument.


Description:
PCT UTILITY PATENT APPLICATION 
FOR MAGNETICALLY SUSPENDED BRUSH ASSEMBLY 
BY 
DR. JOHN PAWLUS 
Related Applications 
The present application claims the benefit of priority to United States Provisional Patent Application Serial Number 61/189,944 filed August 23, 2009, currently co-pending, and fully incorporated herein by this reference. 
Field of the Invention 
The present invention relates generally to brushes. More specifically, though not exclusively, the present invention is useful in the field of paint brushes, make-up brushes, and other special-use brushes where contact with the brush tips must be controlled. 
Background of the Invention 
Artists and craftsmen often use utensils having precision formed tips. For instance, a painter may use brushes having different thicknesses, varying stiffness, and when in use, having various colors or paint types. Also, craftsmen or technicians often use precision instruments, such as scalpels, scrapers, and knives in the case of doctors and dentists. 
In certain circumstances, it is a challenge to keep the precision instruments, whether paint brushes or scalpels, from contacting a surface and either contaminating or deforming the working surface. For example, painters often use a separate brush for each color being painted, and switch repeatedly between the various colors during the course of painting a picture. This requires the painter to store the various brushes containing different paints when they are not being used. Unfortunately, the paintbrush tip often gets contaminated by other colors, and if put in a bowl, the tip gets deformed. Similar issues surround the use of medical instruments where any surface contact can result in contamination of the sterile field. 
In light of the above, it would be advantageous to provide a craftsman or artist with a mechanism to facilitate the use and protection of precision instruments. It would also be advantageous to provide a device that is easy to use and capable of adaptation to any number of instruments, including but not limited to, medical instruments, pens, pencils, paint brushes, and the like. 
Summary of the Invention 
The magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention includes a brush having a shaft and formed with a tail, and a ferule which secures an instrument tip, such as a brush tip. The ferule and shaft include a magnetic material, such as a steel bar or balls within the ferrule that can be magnetically attracted. Magnetic material may be placed during the making of the brush and put in the back end of the ferrule prior to attaching the handle either by crimping the ferrule to the handle or using an adhesive to do this. The tail end of the handle also incorporates the small addition of a similar magnetic material, preferably a magnetic stainless steel, and extends from the end of shaft, or the magnetic material may be embedded in shaft, or attached to the end, or painted or coated on the outside of the shaft. An instrument holder is also provided which in one embodiment has a single magnetic element to support a single brush. The brush is suspended tip- down and away from any surface so that the tip remains contaminate-free. The brush may be removed by grasping the brush and pulling away from the holder thereby breaking the magnetic attraction and removing the brush from the holder. 
An alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention includes a base, a vertical arm, and a brush hanger that includes multiple magnetic elements that are positioned on the bottom of the brush hanger so that when you place the tail end of the aforementioned brushes, the brush attaches to the magnetic elements on holder, thus holding the brushes in a vertical position with their tips suspended above any contact surface. 
Various objects, features, aspects and advantages of the present invention will become more apparent from the following detailed description of preferred embodiments of the invention, along with the accompanying drawings, in which like reference numerals refer to like parts, and wherein: 
Brief Description of the Drawings 
Figure 1 shows the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention and includes a brush having a shaft formed with a tail, and a ferule which secures a brush tip; the ferule and shaft include a magnetic material, such as a steel bar or balls within the ferrule that can be magnetically attracted to a magnetic element; Figure 2 is a front view of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention shown in Figure 1 and including a stand and a brush; 
Figure 3 is an alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention and includes a base, a vertical arm, and a brush hanger that includes multiple magnetic elements that are positioned on the bottom of the brush hanger so that when you place the tail end of the aforementioned brushes, the brush attaches to the magnetic elements on the holder, thus holding the brushes in a vertical position; 
Figure 4 is another alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention and includes a stand having a base, a vertical arm, and an upper support plate that is secured to vertical support arm to rotate about the axis, and on the underside of upper support panel are a circular array of magnetic elements, each capable of supporting a brush 
Figure 5 is another aspect of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention and includes a bowl which is formed with a number of magnetic elements embedded into the side of the bowl such that in use, the magnetic material that is now in the ferrule of the brush is used for the purpose of holding the brush to the bowl on a slope, or angle, for the purpose of holding the brush tip in the water (not shown), and the bowl, or water dish, has a magnet that is positioned such that when the brush is placed on the side of the dish, it will be held securely and at the correct position in the water. 
Figure 6 is an alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention and includes a bowl formed with three brush holders, each brush holder formed with a groove sized to receive a brush, and equipped with a magnetic element positioned to attract and secure a metal portion of a brush to maintain the brush in a proper position with the tip submerged inside the bowl; Figure 7 is an alternative embodiment of the a brush having a shaft formed with a tail, and a ferule which secures a brush tip; the ferule and shaft include a magnetic material, such as a magnetic cap with a pin that is insertable into the end of the shaft and secured in place by adhesive, or by friction between the pin and shaft; and Figure 8 is a n alternative embodiment of the a brush having a shaft formed with a tail, and a ferule which secures a brush tip; the ferule and shaft include a magnetic material, such as a magnetic coating on the end of the shaft, such as an epoxy containing metalized particles, a paint containing metallic particles, or a metal coating. 
Detailed Description Brush Design 
The novel design of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown in the side view of Figure 1. More specifically, in Figure 1 , a brush 100 includes a shaft 102 having a tail 104, a ferule 106 which secures a brush tip 108. Ferule and shaft 102 include a magnetic material 110 (shown in dashed lines), such as a steel bar or balls within the ferrule that can be magnetically attracted. Magnetic material 110 is placed during the making of the brush 100 and put in the back end of the ferrule 106 prior to attaching the handle 102 either by crimping the ferrule 106 to the handle 102 or using an adhesive (not shown) to do this. 
The tail end 104 of the handle 102 also incorporates the small addition of S a similar magnetic material, preferably a magnetic stainless steel. As shown in Figure 1 , tail 104 extends from the end of shaft 102. It is to be appreciated, however, that the magnetic material may be embedded in shaft 102, or attached to the end as shown by tail 104 in Figure 1. 
Also shown in Figure 1 is a stand 150 which includes a base 152, a0 vertical arm 154 which supports a brush hanger 156 that has a magnetic element 158. As shown, brush hanger 156 is spaced above base 152 a sufficient distance to accommodate hanging brush 100 by placing tail 104 adjacent magnetic element 158. The magnetic attraction between tail 104 and magnetic element 158 is sufficient to suspend brush 100. In this position, the brush tip 1085 is not in contact with anything, and in the best position for proper drainage of material from the brush tip 108. 
The tail piece 104 may be made of steel and can be decorative in nature, or serve a useful purpose such as a push pin or implant screw driver that enhances the utility of the brush for a dental technician. This can even be made0 so that different interchangeable parts can be placed on the end of the brush. 
Another option is to place a small pin in a drilled hole in the tail end 104 of the handle 102. This can be inserted to depth and will not be visible. The purpose for holding the brush 100 so that the brush is hanging down vertically has the advantage of allowing the water to drain away from the ferrule, otherwise it can cause the adhesive resins to break down faster within the ferrule. This allows brushes to last longer as well as allowing them to maintain their shape. 
The brushes of the present invention may be used for art, particularly watercolor brushes, and dental laboratory brushes that are used for stacking porcelain for dental restorations. 
Brush Holder Designs 
The brush holder 150 which was shown in Figure 1 has a single magnetic element 158 to support a single brush 100. Figure 2 includes a front view of the same magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention including stand 150 and brush 100. 
An alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown in Figure 3 and generally designated 200. Stand 200 includes a base 202, a vertical arm 204, and a brush hanger 206. In this embodiment, brush hanger 206 includes multiple magnetic elements 208 that are positioned on the bottom of the brush hanger 206 so that when you place the tail end 104 of the aforementioned brushes 100, the brush 100 attaches to the magnetic elements on holder 200, thus holding the brushes 100 in a vertical position. 
Yet another alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown in Figure 4, and includes a stand 250 having a base 252, a vertical arm 254, and an upper support plate 256. Upper support plate 256 is secured to vertical support arm 254 to rotate about point 260. 
On the underside of upper support panel 256 are a circular array of magnetic elements 258. As shown, each magnetic element 258 is capable of supporting a brush 100. In use, upper support plate 256 may rotate thereby providing a carousel of brushes 100 for the user. 
Rinsing Bowl Design 
Referring now to Figure 5, another aspect of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown and generally designated 300. 
Assembly 300 includes a bowl 302 which is formed with a number of magnetic elements 304 embedded into the side of the bowl 302. 
In use, the magnetic material 110 that is now in the ferrule 106 of the brush 100 is used for the purpose of holding the brush 100 to the bowl 302 on a slope, or angle, for the purpose of holding the brush tip 108 in the water (not shown). 
A wet brush 100 is needed during porcelain application and while painting. 
No other system currently uses such a system using magnets to maintain the position of the brush so that the bristles of the tip 108 are held in the water of the dish. The water dish 300 has a magnet that is positioned such that when the brush is placed on the side of the dish, it will be held securely and at the correct position in the water. The water bowl 300 can be of various shapes but has a built in magnet that is on the slanted side of the bowl. This is positioned in such a way that when the brush 100 is placed in the holding position, it is secured there by the magnetic element 304 on the bowl 302 attracting the steel 110 within the ferrule 106 of the brush 100. The brush 100 then maintains a position that is downward angled with the brush hairs held under the water to maintain a wet state while the brush is being used. 
The brushes 100 can have one or both of these features independently. Also, Magnets can be placed in the brushes and magnets or steel can be used for the holders and bowl without departing from the scope of the present invention. 
Alternative Embodiments 
Referring now to Figure 6, an alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown and generally designated 400. Device 400 includes a bowl 402 that defines a cup 404 formed with three brush holders 406. Each brush holder 406 is formed with a groove 408 sized to receive a brush 100 (not shown this Figure), and equipped with a magnetic element 410 positioned within the groove 408. Magnetic element 410 is positioned in groove 408 to attract and secure a metal portion 110 of a brush 100 to maintain the brush 100 in a proper position with the tip 108 submerged inside the bowl 404.; Figure 7 is an alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown and generally designated 450. Brush 450 includes a shaft 452, a ferule 454 securing a tip 456. The opposite end of shaft 452 receives a metallic or magnetic cap 458 with a pin 46 that is insertable in direction 462 into the end of the shaft 452 as shown by dashed lines 464. Cap 458 may be secured in place by adhesive, or by friction between the pin 460 and shaft 452; and 
Figure 8 is an alternative embodiment of the magnetically suspended brush assembly of the present invention is shown and generally designated 470. Brush 470 includes a shaft 472, a ferule 474 securing a tip 476. The opposite end of shaft 472 receives a metallic or magnetic element, such as a magnetic coating 478 on the end of the shaft 472. In a preferred embodiment, magnetic coating 478 may include an epoxy containing metalized particles, a paint containing metallic particles, or a metal coating. Although the present invention has been described with reference to preferred embodiments, workers skilled in the art will recognize that changes may be made in form and detail without departing from the spirit and scope of the invention. In particular, while the drawings and description presented herein include an artist's paintbrush as an exemplar, it is to be appreciated that the paintbrush is intended to represent an instrument generally, and that this invention is directed to all hand-held instruments, including but not limited to paint brushes. 







*Previous Patent:* NEGATIVE-WORKING IMAGEABLE ELEMENT AND METHOD OF USE

*Next Patent: TRANSPARENT THERMOPLASTIC COMPOSITION WITH IMPROVED ELECTRICAL CONDUCTIVITY IN THE MELT *


----------



## LarryDNJR

Fred said:


> In less than four minutes this is what I 'found'.
> 
> The facts I first used where the good doctor's name and the second was that he stated he had a patent on the device.
> 
> Inventors:
> PAWLUS, John, G. (3211 Washington Street, Columbus, OH, 47203, US)




What I find interesting is that he lives in IN not OH.  I'm in Columbus and all zips start with 43


----------



## C.W.McClellan

Used to poke out olive pits


----------

